# Firefly/Serenity -- COMBINED thread



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's Deal of the Day at Amazon is the Blu-Ray set of the complete series:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox?ref_=pe_36900_19797430

I know there are fans here. . . .so I thought I'd share.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's a good deal! I already own the blu-rays, but if anyone doesn't, they should definitely jump on this.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.....not only that incredible low price today $23.49


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't have anything Blu Ray, but I love Firefly. I am not really sure I get what Blu Ray is  . My DVD's play and look just fine as they are I guess. 

Still one of the best series ever made and the network messed it up.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I don't have anything Blu Ray, but I love Firefly. I am not really sure I get what Blu Ray is . My DVD's play and look just fine as they are I guess.


It's just a crisper, brighter image that looks a bit nicer. We have a blu-ray player built into the PS3, so with prices coming down so much, we just buy all blu-rays now because it's a better quality. I don't notice the difference too much, but some people *coughmybfcough* are very particular about image quality.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> It's just a crisper, brighter image that looks a bit nicer. We have a blu-ray player built into the PS3, so with prices coming down so much, we just buy all blu-rays now because it's a better quality. I don't notice the difference too much, but some people *coughmybfcough* are very particular about image quality.


My husband and I have this argum... I mean debate all the time. I maintain that if you watch a DVD there's really nothing wrong with it. If you look at it on DVD and then on Blu-ray, of course the Blu-ray looks better, but you don't miss it when all you have is the DVD. Of course, far be it from me to say anything about what is shown on his huge television.  I just go in my office and write.


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

Found the series last summer on Hulu..... got addicted and
had to get the Bluray set.  Loved watching and felt terrible
that they didn't keep going.
Bluray is noticeable on my 52 inch but I still buy DVD's.  It
just depends on the deal......


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I so need to get an interdimensional jumper to go to the alternative universe where Firefly is up to season nine or ten...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Bring DVDs back with you!!


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

...just stopping by to say "Shiny".


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

There's a huge difference between DVDs and blu-ray.  Especially on my 50 inch HD plasma!

And "Firefly" was an amazing series.  If I didn't already have it on blu-ray I'd be buying it today!

If you are only discovering it make sure you see how it ends in the feature film "Serenity."  Alas, Joss Whedon had to condense a few seasons worth of story development into two hours, but he mostly succeeds.  It's a fine film.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Browncoats!


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, I barely got in on this deal. I watched them all on Netflix, I'll be eager to see them in real HD.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Coral said:


> My husband and I have this argum... I mean debate all the time. I maintain that if you watch a DVD there's really nothing wrong with it. If you look at it on DVD and then on Blu-ray, of course the Blu-ray looks better, but you don't miss it when all you have is the DVD. Of course, far be it from me to say anything about what is shown on his huge television.  I just go in my office and write.


I'm with your husband on this one. I definitely don't plan to upgrade ALL of my DVDs but I'll be upgrading my favorite movies and most of the big effects movies. It's not just about picture and audio quality, but also about extras. Blu-rays make some things like picture in picture commentaries possible and a lot the catalogue releases combine extras from all of the various DVD editions. The recent Taxi Driver has a commentary that was from the LASERDISC release! I'm very anal about trying to get the most "complete" release of a movie I love and that is usually the blu-ray.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Home theater is one of my main hobbies. I had DVDs before Blockbuster was even carrying them, and a big screen HD TV back in 2003. I have about 2000 DVDs and Blu-Rays. Big difference in an HD picture. Firefly is a favorite, had the DVDs and upgraded to Blu soon after it came out.  Make sure and watch the movie Serenity after watching the show, it wraps things up.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

louiseb said:


> "...Make sure and watch the movie Serenity after watching the show, it wraps things up..."


Then read the comics to fill the gap between the series and the movie !!


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

Cousin visited and showed me Firefly on netflix streaming. 

If you want me, I'm in front of the TV for the first time since I got my Kindle for Christmas.
(Well, except for Glee and How I Met Your Mother).


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

KeriStevens said:


> Cousin visited and showed me Firefly on netflix streaming.
> 
> If you want me, I'm in front of the TV for the first time since I got my Kindle for Christmas.
> (Well, except for Glee and How I Met Your Mother).


This is understandable. (Shiny!)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

well, unfortunately, there aren't that many episodes, so you'll be back with your shiny kindle soon.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

If you have never seen Firefly before, please, by all means, stop reading right now, call in sick to work for the next couple days, and plop yourself in front of the TV. That is a must-watch show. And when you're done with the series, don't forget to watch Serenity (and make sure you have a box of tissues. You'll need it.). Then, if for some strange reason you don't feel like watching the series again immediately (I think I watched it three time straight the first time I discovered them), feel free to go back to your Kindle, and dream of Nathan Fillion and Adam Baldwin while you go in search of a sci-fi western to read.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

ROFL so my kindle will forgive me sooner rather than later?
I have the urge to quote Mal to the left, Mal to the right (Shiny! I GET that now!) but I realize I'm...what? Five years behind everybody else.
Sigh....


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

KeriStevens said:


> ROFL so my kindle will forgive me sooner rather than later?
> I have the urge to quote Mal to the left, Mal to the right (Shiny! I GET that now!) but I realize I'm...what? Five years behind everybody else.
> Sigh....


Hmmm....never heard of it, but must go google now!!! Putting down Kindle....poor baby!


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Also, I can kill you with my brain.

Just sayin'.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

TONYA! It is SO good. Stars Nathan Fillion ("Castle"). I mean SO good.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

Samantha,
My days of not respectin' you are coming to a middle.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

Uh-oh. Nathan Fillion got himself a BAD wife.
I would have been a nice wife.


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

KeriStevens said:


> TONYA! It is SO good. Stars Nathan Fillion ("Castle"). I mean SO good.


I saw that. Only two seasons....wonder why...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Tonya said:


> Hmmm....never heard of it...


Now I have the sads!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

KeriStevens said:


> Uh-oh. Nathan Fillion got himself a BAD wife.
> I would have been a nice wife.


Sure, but his bride was Christina Hendricks and I don't think this is a small consideration for many men:


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Now I have the sads!


Awww...don't be. I'm checking it out right now on hulu!! And I can watch all the episodes


----------



## Bellaluna (May 15, 2011)

Your Kindle will forgive you.  Definitely watch them all and then watch Serenity.  It's a fantastic show, I wish it was on longer.


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm going too!!


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

Truth be told...I have bigger lurve for Jayne Cobb.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

One of my favorite TV shows.  I came to it late, as well, however.  I was given the entire series on DVD.  

My favorite episode ends up being the last one "Objects in Space."


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is a link to a Firefly thread that has rolled back quite a few pages...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,66711.0.html

Have Fun !!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Loove that show. If you like Nathan Fillion, I also recommend Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along blog.   (And Castle of course, as others have mentioned!)


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Fantastic show. Favorite episode for me is "Out Of Gas".  Got a few days off and this thread has motivated me to watch the series again.


Also Nathan Fillion was the "Big Bad" for the last half of Buffy season 7. Demonic priest Caleb.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

I know geeks all over the internet mourned bitterly when Firefly was cancelled. I, for one, was one of them.

It was a show that I really wish Fox wasn't so moronic about. They could have a TV hit on the level of Glee with so many people who wanted to see it shine... but it just wasn't meant to be.

Go enjoy, and let us know what you think of it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Looooved "Firefly."  Tried watching it religiously when it originally aired.  But it was hard since Fox aired it at random times, out of sequence, and ended up not even airing all the episodes.

I think Fillion came to "Buffy" after "Firefly" was already cancelled.  This was Joss Whedon's attempt to keep his cast employed!  And, of course, Gina Torres was the Big Bad on the 4th season of "Angel."  Adam Baldwin also appeared on "Angel" during its last season.  Alan Tyduk appeared in "Dollhouse."


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

DYB said:


> Looooved "Firefly." Tried watching it religiously when it originally aired. But it was hard since Fox aired it at random times, out of sequence, and ended up not even airing all the episodes.
> 
> I think Fillion came to "Buffy" after "Firefly" was already cancelled. This was Joss Whedon's attempt to keep his cast employed! And, of course, Gina Torres was the Big Bad on the 4th season of "Angel." Adam Baldwin also appeared on "Angel" during its last season. Alan Tyduk appeared in "Dollhouse."


Christina Hendricks was a barmaid/wench in an episode of Angel, but that was early on.

Slightly off-topic -- three characters from the cast of Bones have Whedon connections. David Boreanaz is Angel, of course, but T.J. Thyne had a bit poart as a lawyer at Wolfram and Hart (also Angel.) Tamara Taylor was the teacher at the start of Serenity.

Mad Men featured both Christina Hendricks and Vincent Kartheiser, for an Angel and Firefly link. Betty's therapist in season 1 was D'Hoffryn on Buffy. Last season featured Danny Strong as an ad guy, and not only is he a Buffy alum, but he has a writing Emmy for his work on the movie Recount. (The last part isn't Jossian, but cool.)

Danny Strong was also on How I Met Your Mother, which stars Alyson Hannigan of Buffy fame, and has seen a cameo from Alexis Denisof (from Buffy and Angel, married to Hannigan.) Morena Baccarin also has a small part on HIMYM, and she is Inara on Firefly.

Sorry. Excuse the geekiness. I actually could go on.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

KeriStevens said:


> Truth be told...I have bigger lurve for Jayne Cobb.


I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Great, now I'm going to have the "Hero of Canton" running thru my head for the next few days...  "Jayne, the man they call Jayne!"

Tris


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

Downloaded the soundtrack from amazon. I fear I may have a sickness.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

> Slightly off-topic -- three characters from the cast of Bones have Whedon connections. David Boreanaz is Angel, of course, but T.J. Thyne had a bit poart as a lawyer at Wolfram and Hart (also Angel.) Tamara Taylor was the teacher at the start of Serenity


That really works for me - producers who cluster their casts. Christopher Guest ensemble is always an auto-watch movie for me. Tapert/Raimi productions (who ALWAYS manage to employ Bruce Campbell, Lucy Lawless, etc) are also auto-watch. I can see how once you get into Whedon-world, you'd never leave...


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

I, who do not read comics (or "graphic novels"), might just have to read these...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

***merged two threads on Firefly -- sorry for any confusion***


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

MichelleR said:


>


Funny. And he actually has a pretty nice voice. Better than mine, anyhow


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Shiny!  Thanks for the info.  I have a plain-old DVD player, but it's so good to see Firefly out there.

Love Adam Baldwin's hat, lol!  Fargo meets Serenity.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Love this show.  Loved the movie.  My girlfriend says I have an unrequited bromance with Nathan Fillion.  If they were to do another movie, I would hope they bring back Jubal Early...the bounty hunter from the last episode of the series.  He was too good a character not to bring back somehow.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

MichelleR said:


>


Ha, gee..thanks MichelleR! It just wasn't enough that the song has been going on and on in my head, and now there is a video to match it. Too bad it isn't the clip from the actual scene in the show, it's one of my favorites...next to the one where River "fixes" Shepard's Bible and then runs away at the sight of his crazy hair. I should go look for that on YouTube.

Tris


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Christina Hendricks was a barmaid/wench in an episode of Angel, but that was early on.
> 
> Slightly off-topic -- three characters from the cast of Bones have Whedon connections. David Boreanaz is Angel, of course, but T.J. Thyne had a bit poart as a lawyer at Wolfram and Hart (also Angel.) Tamara Taylor was the teacher at the start of Serenity.
> 
> ...


And Summer Glau (River on "Firefly") appeared in one episode of "Angel" as a ballet dancer in distress that Angel and Cordy rescue from demons. I've actually seen a number of character actors from Whedon's shows pop up in his other shows. Remember the guy on "Angel" who could detach his own body parts and torment/kill people? He appeared in one episode of "Bones." I know I've seen others.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Oops, I knew about Summer Glau and forgot to mention it. The mayor of Sunnydale played a plastic surgeon on an early Bones too.


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

I wast told the other day that the guy in my cover illustration looks like fantasy Mal Reynolds teaming up to fight crime with a sorceress.  

I wanted to be offended but it's too awesome. I'm going to embrace it.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

I made it to episode 11 last night. I got the "I'll be in my bunk," "I can kill you with my brain," and Fillion's backside.

I decided to save the rest. You know where to find me tonight.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

They have an "I can kill you with my brain" t-shirt. 
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/womens/e58d/


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I actually follow Nathan Fillion, Jewel Staite, Sean Baher (or is it Maher...River's brother Simon), and Morena Baccarin on Twitter.  I tried to follow Jayne, but he is such a political conservative nut I had to stop.  The rest all tease each other and still get along so well online...

yeah..I am a dork.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

balaspa said:


> I actually follow Nathan Fillion, Jewel Staite, Sean Baher (or is it Maher...River's brother Simon), and Morena Baccarin on Twitter. I tried to follow Jayne, but he is such a political conservative nut I had to stop. The rest all tease each other and still get along so well online...
> 
> yeah..I am a dork.


I follow Fillion. The whole world should follow Fillion.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

KeriStevens said:


> I made it to episode 11 last night. I got the "I'll be in my bunk," "I can kill you with my brain," and Fillion's backside.
> 
> I decided to save the rest. You know where to find me tonight.


Be sure to watch "Serenity". It's the movie that was made after the t.v. show was cancelled. All of your favorite characters are there. You'll love it and you'll hate it.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

Started SERENITY last night, but it was way past bedtime, so I'm saving it for later. 
Gotta add a bunch of people to my "celebs" list on twitter now. Thanks!


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> I follow Fillion. The whole world should follow Fillion.


Agreed. He's fun.

My fiancee has been buying up some of the comics that were released post-Firefly, filling in some of the gaps between the series and the movie. I haven't read any of them yet, and I'm actually not sure whether she has either. I'll need to toss those on the list at some point.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

Watching SERENITY now. Nathan Fillion has just joined my list of five. And at the moment I can't remember who the other four are.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

Samantha - I must have that now.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Marcin Wrona said:


> Agreed. He's fun.
> 
> My fiancee has been buying up some of the comics that were released post-Firefly, filling in some of the gaps between the series and the movie. I haven't read any of them yet, and I'm actually not sure whether she has either. I'll need to toss those on the list at some point.



Comics are great....beautiful illustrations























[/quote]


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Old school N.F. (And what's cool is he's never shied away from his soap opera days.)


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

And the guy who played Jubal Early was on the extremely short-lived series Drive with Nathan Fillion. Oh, and so was Amy Acker, who was in Angel and Dollhouse.
Loved Firefly and Serenity. I didn't watch it until a few years after it had been canceled, so I joined the sadness of cancelation late.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

It's over. I can't believe it's over. How can it be over?
And those of you who told me to get tissues for SERENITY? I didn't, and I ended up slopping up my husband's t-shirt.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

KeriStevens said:


> It's over. I can't believe it's over. How can it be over?


Exactly.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

KeriStevens said:


> It's over. I can't believe it's over. How can it be over?
> And those of you who told me to get tissues for SERENITY? I didn't, and I ended up slopping up my husband's t-shirt.


Now you will feel a sense of loss and emptiness, a void that cannot be filled by any other television show. You will pine for more episodes, and be forced to watch reruns for all eternity. Welcome to the world of the Browncoats.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Re watching some Angel episodes and remembered another Joss Whedon cross show appearance. The alliance cop from the Firefly pilot that Mal ended up shooting in the head was also in both Angel and Buffy. In the Angel episode "Bachelor Party", he played a fiance / demon. In Buffy he was a halfway house owner / demon.

Also Tracy(who shipped himself to Mal and Zoe in a coffin) was the scientist responsible for Fred dying on Angel. Can't remember the Buffy ep off the top of my head, but he was a vampire who talked to Buffy in a graveyard the whole show before she ended up staking him.

Yes I'm a geek for genre television.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

Derek,
There oughtta be a graph/flowchart/family tree.

I think I may have to go back and memorize huge chunks of dialogue. That way when Dr. Stevens gets his Python on, I'll Firefly back at him.


----------

